# Islamorada, Tavernier, Key Largo - First Time



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 15, 2018)

For those who are well versed in fishing these areas, or have at least been enough to offer sound advice, I'd be curious to get your thoughts/suggestions on a potential mid or late-April 2019 trip that my bro-n-law and I have been contemplating for a few years now. We would trailer my boat, which is a 20ft Seafox. The plan is to stay Saturday to Saturday. The goal here is to target reef fish and pelagics. We have fished out of Panacea and Mexico Beach for 10+ years and have done well but I expect south Florida fishing to be a different animal. I always check marine weather forecast, actively use VHF and have a decent bottom machine. If someone is interested in lending some good advice (NOT looking for your GPS coordinates or secret spots), I'd appreciate any feedback or suggestions you have. Feel free to PM me or am happy to chat via phone if it's easier. My questions are as follows:

1) How is the wind typically in mid/late April?
2) Out of the 3 cities listed, which would be the best for a newbie to learn on?
3) How difficult is it to catch live bait in April? Could I throw a net and/or sabiki?
4) I know "artificial reefs" are a good attraction in the northern Gulf, is it the same in south Florida or does one just need to find a live bottom and go from there?
5) Is there one lure/rig a person should always have on standby when fishing this area?
6) Any other very important or critical things someone new to the area should be aware of/keep in mind?

Thank you in advance.

Jeff


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 16, 2018)

I've been once to the keys and trailered my 17ft sea pro down, I prefer islamorada myself over largo. Islamorada tends to be a little cheaper since its more fishing oriented. The wind sucked when I went and I ended up down in the last week of march that was one of the windiest the locals had seen. Finding live bottom isn't a problem, making sure you're not fishing somewhere you aren't supposed to be is the bigger issue. Its way different than trying to find bottom out of Panacea just due to the sheer amount of reef. I loved it and want to go back though I wouldn't trailer my boat again unless I stayed a week, we stayed 3 days and my boat stayed in the basin for 2 due to the roughness. I'll look when I get back but I think I have some points marked that are just public numbers like the chica rocks etc.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 16, 2018)

Doomtrpr - many thanks for that insight. I have been starting to research for public numbers just haven't found the right google search yet.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Oct 16, 2018)

No, there are few public numbers, people get pretty personal about their numbers down that way. Here's some of the gpx files I have for the area.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vvqegngtlcorgtg/booty bank islamorada.gpx?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lmhgztjy61vdo7d/other islamorada numbers.gpx?dl=0


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 19, 2018)

Anybody else have feedback? I’ve seen a good many posts on the keys area in the past. Feel free to chime in! Really curious about the winds in the spring time, or if I need to audible and plan for summer or early fall. Can’t bleed into GA bow season


----------



## jdgator (Oct 26, 2018)

Definitely Islamorada. 

In my experience April is not a "peak" season for pelagics in the keys but everything will be there. You definitely need to watch the winds and weather at all times down there. It can get pretty bad in March/April.  

With a 20 foot boat, I would buy or net some pinfish or greenies and slow troll the outer edges of the reefs with live bait. Try to cover the water column. If you have a planer or downrigger, bring it. You could get into reef fish, kings, sails, and the random mahi. 

I would bring some Mann Stretch 25s and 30s and/or  maybe some Stubby Bubblers or Rattle Jets  + a small box of frozen ballyhoo in case you can't get your hands on live bait. I would also have a big Yozuri plug rigged on a large spinning reel in case.

I am sure you'll get some action.


----------



## Whitetailer (Oct 27, 2018)

If you stay in Islamorada you have the option of fishing the Gulf.  Too far to run from Tavernier, or Key Largo.  April can be windy.  Calm before the front and windy after.  As for the oceanside, you have the reef proper at 3 to 4 miles to where it drops from 25 feet to 90.  The 3 miles from the islands to the reef are what we call patches.  The light color areas are sand and the dark is either grass or rock.  The rock is where the life is.  Anchor up tide and chum.  Drift light line back with no leader and light weight for Snapper, Porgy, Hogfish, Jacks, Mackerel, Grouper.  Low light is best.  Live shrimp is the ticket here.  You can cast net or hair hook Pinfish in the grass in the backcountry.  If you want to try the Gulf, you really don't have to know spots, just areas.  Run back to the west of Sprigger Bank and anchor with a block of chum out.  Lots of Mangrove Snapper and maybe some Trout.  Keep an eye peeled for Cobia as they may swim up the slick or follow a hooked fish in.  Also plane along the trap buoys and look for Tripletail and cast a Shrimp to them.  Islamorada is absolutely the most diverse area one can fish.  I have been here since,  well a loooong time.  Contact me when you get here and I will answer any question you have,  Whitetailer.


----------



## GLS (Oct 28, 2018)

Islamorada is a true fishing village.  One of the best family trips we had when the kids were young was there.  One feature of the Keys is that they are so close to the United States and you can drive there.  Gil


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 1, 2018)

Whitetailer said:


> If you stay in Islamorada you have the option of fishing the Gulf.  Too far to run from Tavernier, or Key Largo.  April can be windy.  Calm before the front and windy after.  As for the oceanside, you have the reef proper at 3 to 4 miles to where it drops from 25 feet to 90.  The 3 miles from the islands to the reef are what we call patches.  The light color areas are sand and the dark is either grass or rock.  The rock is where the life is.  Anchor up tide and chum.  Drift light line back with no leader and light weight for Snapper, Porgy, Hogfish, Jacks, Mackerel, Grouper.  Low light is best.  Live shrimp is the ticket here.  You can cast net or hair hook Pinfish in the grass in the backcountry.  If you want to try the Gulf, you really don't have to know spots, just areas.  Run back to the west of Sprigger Bank and anchor with a block of chum out.  Lots of Mangrove Snapper and maybe some Trout.  Keep an eye peeled for Cobia as they may swim up the slick or follow a hooked fish in.  Also plane along the trap buoys and look for Tripletail and cast a Shrimp to them.  Islamorada is absolutely the most diverse area one can fish.  I have been here since,  well a loooong time.  Contact me when you get here and I will answer any question you have,  Whitetailer.



Whitetailer, thank you VERY much! This i exactly the type of info I was searching for. Just trying to understand what I’m going into and if I need to purchase diff equipment, change my time frame, etc. Once my bro-n-law and I nail down a more definitive timeline, I’ll shoot you a PM and we can go from there if that’s ok with you?

Thanks again. Jeff


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 1, 2018)

jdgator said:


> Definitely Islamorada.
> 
> In my experience April is not a "peak" season for pelagics in the keys but everything will be there. You definitely need to watch the winds and weather at all times down there. It can get pretty bad in March/April.
> 
> ...



JD, this is good stuff! Based on your lure/presentation advice I need to ask Santa for some new toys 

So on the plus side, it sounds like I might not have to venture out 20-30 miles like I do in the FL panhandle area. Is most everything feasible within 5 miles? This will make me feel better if a thunderhead blows up. How often do you fish that area?

Thanks! Jeff


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 1, 2018)

I stayed at the private markers marked on the map, its only 3 miles out to alligator reef and 100+ ft


----------



## Whitetailer (Nov 6, 2018)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Whitetailer, thank you VERY much! This i exactly the type of info I was searching for. Just trying to understand what I’m going into and if I need to purchase diff equipment, change my time frame, etc. Once my bro-n-law and I nail down a more definitive timeline, I’ll shoot you a PM and we can go from there if that’s ok with you?
> 
> Thanks again. Jeff


Sure thing Jeff.  305-393-0013
I will give you all the insight you need.
www.tarponcountry.com www.rustyiv.com


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 16, 2018)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I stayed at the private markers marked on the map, its only 3 miles out to alligator reef and 100+ ft
> View attachment 947807



Doom - if I might ask, did you go hotel/motel, rent a house, or have someone to stay with that you knew? I’m kicking the tires on getting a house but bro-n-law has a cousin in “south Florida” (which could be anywhere south if okechobeee) and a family friend in Tavernier. Would like to go a cheaper route for this first tip to make sure it’s something I can learn and pull off in future years.

What time of year were you hitting alligator reef and what’d you end up putting in the cooler?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 16, 2018)

Whitetailer said:


> Sure thing Jeff.  305-393-0013
> I will give you all the insight you need.
> www.tarponcountry.com www.rustyiv.com



Russ thanks for the generous offering. I’m going to store your number in my phone and ping you at a later date. Bro-n-law and I are honing in on late March or early April as of now. Starting to get antsy just thinking about it


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Nov 16, 2018)

I hit alligator reef in late march, mostly barracuda cause the wind was so bad. We stayed in a hotel, sands of islamorada I believe, it was very close to bud and Marys.


----------



## pottydoc (Nov 17, 2018)

Another vote for Islaramorada. The advice given so far is good.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Nov 19, 2018)

pottydoc said:


> Another vote for Islaramorada. The advice given so far is good.



Thanks, PottyDoc. Feel free to chime in and provide anything additional if you like.


----------



## catch22 (Nov 20, 2018)

another vote for islamorada.  been there 3 times in May/June.  only trolled for dolphin and tuna.  this is where we always stayed....you can leave your boat in the water and they have a place to clean fish etc..  quick run out of the gulf into the atlantic

http://www.kontiki-resort.com/


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Dec 19, 2018)

Marathon, Islamorada is a tourist trap, marathon has a Publix and plenty of places to get bait and drinks plus its cheaper. If you want to drive a little farther you can always stay in big pine. Ive been staying down there a month every summer for past 10 years or so


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 2, 2019)

Unless something unforeseen happens, likely going down Sat 3/30 - Fri 4/5. Moving it up earlier than planned due to a birthday and another vacation my bro-n-law has planned. With dates “almost” set in stone, anyone have additional feedback for a Keys trip that hasn’t already been mentioned? I will start researching lodging options this week.

Thanks in advance guys! Getting excited about this one, PRAYING for good weather!

Jeff


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 2, 2019)

TerrellBuckman said:


> Marathon, Islamorada is a tourist trap, marathon has a Publix and plenty of places to get bait and drinks plus its cheaper. If you want to drive a little farther you can always stay in big pine. Ive been staying down there a month every summer for past 10 years or so



Terrell, what was your target species during your stay and how did you fair?


----------



## jdgator (Jan 2, 2019)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Unless something unforeseen happens, likely going down Sat 3/30 - Fri 4/5. Moving it up earlier than planned due to a birthday and another vacation my bro-n-law has planned. With dates “almost” set in stone, anyone have additional feedback for a Keys trip that hasn’t already been mentioned? I will start researching lodging options this week.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys! Getting excited about this one, PRAYING for good weather!
> 
> Jeff



Jeff, it occured to me that you might not be aware that you can hire a local guide or a mate who doesn't have a charter to go out on your boat with you for the day. It's much cheaper than getting a charter. They show you any secret spots but they will definitely show you the ropes and get you dialed in on the bite quicker. I did that the first few. Years I went down there. Bud and Mary's Marina might be a good place to call if you wanted to look into it.


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 2, 2019)

jdgator said:


> Jeff, it occured to me that you might not be aware that you can hire a local guide or a mate who doesn't have a charter to go out on your boat with you for the day. It's much cheaper than getting a charter. They show you any secret spots but they will definitely show you the ropes and get you dialed in on the bite quicker. I did that the first few. Years I went down there. Bud and Mary's Marina might be a good place to call if you wanted to look into it.



JD, I was not aware of that, very good to know. I think for the inaugural trip, I have decided to leave the boat behind. Bro-n-law has some extended family and family friends we’re going to hook up with and “should” only be without a fishing plan for ~2 days. This could all change with the weather of course. Maybe one day for a fair priced guide and another day to figure out on a whim. BNL’s wife gave him an 8 hr guided trip on okeechobee which covers up to 2 fishermen so that’s our plan for Fri. Still some stuff up in the air but slowly coming together.

Thanks JD.


----------



## TerrellBuckman (Jan 3, 2019)

We go off shore and catch as many dolphin as you want to catch and blackfin.  Inshore we catch snappers and sometimes tarpon in the canals .  As long as seas aren’t to bad you can find birds or weed lines and load the boat


----------

